# Dynamische Werte für Achsenbeschriftung im Diagramm



## StudentZHW (21. Mai 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen

Ich schreibe gerade eine kleine Java basierte Applikation für Android. Unter anderem soll meine Applikation ein Diagramm darstellen. Ich benutze dazu eine Canvas und erstelle dann das Digramm mit drawRect bzw. drawLine. Dieser Teil funktioniert bestens.

Nun habe ich ein Problem beim Beschriften der x-Achse. Was ist eine geeignete Methode um die Skala zu bestimmen? Wenn ich zum beispiel nur 10 Werte habe, dann möchte ich die x-Achse mit 1, 2, 3, ... 10 Beschriften. Wenn ich aber 50 Werte habe, dann geht das aus Platzgründen nicht mehr und dann möchte ich die x-Achse 1, 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 beschriften. Was mache ich aber wenn ich zum Beispiel 47 Werte habe? Soll ich dann nur 1 und 47 anzeigen? Oder 1, 23 und 47?

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Daniel


----------



## takidoso (22. Mai 2009)

Grüß Dich StudentZHW,
Ich würde vermutlich das Diagram skalierbar machen, und damit auch die Beschriftungen. Das ganze ist im Grunde nichts anderes als ein Dreisatz.
Der einfachheit halber würde ich vermutlich die Schriftgröße nicht ändern aber den Abstand der Skalaeinteilungen mittels Dreisatz ermitteln und fällt dieser unter einem besteimmten Pixelwert, würde ich die Anzahl der Einteilungen verringen vällt dieser über einen gewissen Pixelwert, würde ich die die Anzahl der Einteilungen vergrößern.
Ähnliches findest Du in diesen Threads 
Eigenes Koordinatensystem
In ein Koordinatensystem zoomen? 
Koordinatensystem 

vielleicht helfen Dir diese Beiträge weiter


----------

